# River Bottom outdoors (RBO) shoot this sunday 28th



## killitgrillit (Feb 23, 2010)

Hope to see ya'll there, I know there's a bunch on other shoots this weekend.
 Where ever you end up shooting this weekend Have fun and be safe.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

Hope to see every one there. Soot fast drive faster. got to get to Hilmans befor 2pm


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 23, 2010)

What time?


----------



## braves0624 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Rbo*

Sign in anytime between 9am and 2pm. Its going to be a great shoot. Hope to see every one out and having fun shooting this weekend.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 23, 2010)

directions?  Thinking about shooting there first then shooting at Hilsmans.  Is it possible?


----------



## hound dog (Feb 23, 2010)

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2010 Dates: Jan. 31, Feb. 28, Mar. 14, Apr. 11, May 23, Jun. 20, July 17(Night Shoot), July 25, Aug. 15(Hunting Shoot)Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classespen Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816
Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks Jody


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 23, 2010)

Several of us doing a double with Yamama Creek and then RBO.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 23, 2010)

im doing double its gonna be tough


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 24, 2010)

If any of you are doing the double this weekend and are a little late at RBO don't worry you can still shoot..


----------



## bowtie (Feb 27, 2010)

passthru24 said:


> If any of you are doing the double this weekend and are a little late at RBO don't worry you can still shoot..


i see they make smileys for scott and don....


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 27, 2010)

Coming to RBO first then going to Hilsmans.  See ya'll there!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright, course is set and ready to go, I can already tell a goodtime is going to be had by all.

 Need some more Ladies to come shoot and get the competition up.

 And don't forget the kids, our future archers.

RAC!!!! well you know what you have coming.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 27, 2010)

Cold morning of setting but man this course looks fun.


----------

